# A Veritable Aladdins Cave Of Seiko Spares On The Bay.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not sure if any of you have come across this seller, but I thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

He's well known on the SCWF.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

yup loads of stuff there... he's been on for a long time...

over 5000 points... wow


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I've bought loads of bits from him.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Thunder! I did not know the seller as I do not normally go to ebay UK. Great info for me.


----------

